# Your username



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

How did you pick your RO username?

Did it just pop into your head? - Is it your actual name? - Is it your bunnies name?

Whatever it is, I want to know LOL

Mine just popped into my head because I wasn't really sure what to put so I just though, oh bunny forum, I like bunnies.

BabyBunnies!!

LOL!

What about yours?


----------



## Leaf (Sep 26, 2008)

I couldn't think of a good name so I started looking around the house... 

I have a large candle holder thats a neutral color with leafs imprinted in it on my coffee table. It doesnt hold a large candle as intended, but has river rock in it instead.

I had just bought it and thought the leaf imprints were so pretty...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

origanlly it was my email address, then i wanted to keep all my animal message board names the same so i changed it. 



I stole ZooCrew for Jadeicing without even knowing it,lol. I had remember i heard zoocrew and thought hey i have a zoo , so i came up with Luvmyzoocrew. 



I publicly appologize to Jadeicing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> origanlly it was my email address, then i wanted to keep all my animal message board names the same so i changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So not only do you want to steal Dallas you stole my zoo crew idea.

Mine is a character I created for a game. :biggrin2:


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 26, 2008)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> origanlly it was my email address, *then i wanted to keep all my animal message board names the same* so i changed it.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


So would that mean you are a member of GPC by any chance?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> So not only do you want to steal Dallas you stole my zoo crew idea.
> 
> Mine is a character I created for a game. :biggrin2:


lol!!!!!!!!!!!!! I remember when i first realized that i did that,lol!!!!!! But i would change it back if i can have Dallas???????????? lol


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 26, 2008)

*Luv-bunniz wrote: *


> Luvmyzoocrew wrote:
> 
> 
> > origanlly it was my email address, *then i wanted to keep all my animal message board names the same* so i changed it.
> ...




lol well depends on if i was good there or not,lol. If you mean the site with C&C cages then yes that is me, but i rarely post there anymore.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So not only do you want to steal Dallas you stole my zoo crew idea.
> ...


Keep it.


----------



## pinksalamander (Sep 26, 2008)

Genuinely don't know. Just popped into my head. A salamander is a sort of newty lizardy thing if anyone wasn't sure.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL THis is cool!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Dublin is my dog and Perky is short for Purrcasso my cat. I didn't have my bunnies at the time though!

Aly!:tongue


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I got mine by, I thought that when/if I become a rabbitry, it would be called "FallingStar Rabbitry". But I decided not to put "rabbitry" because, I liked fallingstar better.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 27, 2008)

two yearsish ago i saw Swan Lake performed by American Ballet Theatre. it was AMAZING! it has left an impression on me. ha, and my email is swanlake416


----------



## Spring (Sep 27, 2008)

Wasn't really sure what to put.. so decided since Spring is my favourite season, to put it as that!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

Spring is my favourite season too!

Aly!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> i saw Swan Lake performed by American Ballet Theatre.


I didn't think of thatabout your user name. I did take my wife on our first date to Swan Lake (Ballet).


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Sep 28, 2008)

It took me days to think of a name. I never took part in a forum before (this is my first forum), so I had no idea.Pebbles is my first pet, and my first rabbit. I couldn't join because I had no name. :X

Pebbles, Pet, Rabbit, Bunny, PetRabbit, PetBunny, *Pet_Bunny* 

I now use this name Pet_Bunny on other forums too, including the Camera Forums.


----------



## BSAR (Sep 28, 2008)

its just the shorted version of my rabbitry name. *B*lue *S*ky *A*cres *R*abbitry. BSAR!


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 28, 2008)

I like reading these, because they all have a different story behind them all. I love reading things like this!


----------



## Becca (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah your right!!


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 28, 2008)

*FallingStar wrote: *


> I like reading these, because they all have a different story behind them all. I love reading things like this!


I think so too!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is easy, haha. I picked it because it's my Rabbitry name! lol. The story behind the rabbitry name is another story itself, heck, another thread itself!

Emily


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Very clever BlueSky, very clever. Lol.

Better then mine! haha.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha I know, right. lol. jk.


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

I know, but I cant change mine because no one would know me.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 29, 2008)

Mine is mouse_chalk, because..... my bunnies are Mouse and Chalk! Lol. Well, they were when I joined. Now obviously we have Barney and Snowy, but I thought it would be too much hassle to get an admin to change it, plus I couldn't think of one either. 

I used to use another one with quack in for usernames, as that's part of my email address, but it's coming up in google searches and I didn't want that! 

It' funny how so many people have their usernames, just because they couldn't think of anything!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 29, 2008)

Soooska (minus one o) is Susan/Suzy in Ukrainiun. My Dad use to call me this.

Also Oksana(also means Susan)as in the figureskater from Ukraine. Now why didn't my parents call me Oksana. I'm not too crazy for my name. My absolute favorite name is Catherine. Sorry got off topic. 

Susan


----------



## NZminilops (Sep 29, 2008)

My original name when I joined was minilops, because they were my favourite breed. Then another member came along and called themselves Minilop (or something like that) and it was getting confusing so I added in the NZ for New Zealand .


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 29, 2008)

my mom told me at one point that Grandma used to call her Ladybug when she was little(i was about 10 at the time). so of course i wanted to be like mom.....the first place i was LadyBug was the American Girl Club....it just went from there

i'm LadyBug on some of the forums, Wind Dancer on others(it was a movie with a horse from animal planet in the early 00's. and i just liked the idea of dancing on the wind)and on two sea horse forums, HorseWise(the name of a pony club group in a book serise i used toread) because mom didn't want them to know i was a girl(stalkers, etc).


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 29, 2008)

This is fun! I like hearing where everyones names came from. 

Mine is a nickname that my husband gave me when we were dating. It kindof stuck, my own mother occasionaly calls me Becknutt. Lol. My name is Becky short for Rebecca. I've asked him where it came from but he says he just made it up oneday. I guess I am a little bit nutty.


----------



## BarneyLove (Sep 30, 2008)

my old bunny barney he died in may but i miss him and love him

so

"BarneyLove"


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2008)

Awwwh BarneyLove I' m sorry


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 30, 2008)

Aww, I'm so sorry BarneyLove. I have a Barney myself. If I'm honest he's my heart bunny, and I honestly don't know what I'd do without him. 

RIP your little one, and :hug: for you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 9, 2010)

*bump*


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 9, 2010)

I am a Mom and I have 3 boys


----------



## Anaira (Nov 9, 2010)

It's my real name backwards. lol I think they're both pretty awesome names, if I may say so myself. 


I like the name JadeIcing; it's awesome.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks and I agree your name is pretty both ways.


----------



## virgin62 (Dec 21, 2010)

Well mine comes from my old DJ name which was DJ Virgin

i used to be a Dj on an internet radio station and needed a good name formyself

hard to explain what i was like as a DJ without getting big headed
but i was loud, drunk 99% of the time womanizer etc and played alot of Metal and rock music

not everyone like the music but loved the DJ in me
virgin as u can guess came from the singer Madonna "like a Virgin"
or more from the famous pic of her with a T-shirt on saying " IM A VIRGIN" and typically most comment was like " Yes we all belive you"
so i took that name more of a joke and stuck with me
the 62 at the end is the department in france i am living
most forums etc blacklist the word Virgin on its own


----------



## MikeScone (Dec 21, 2010)

Simple enough - my name's Mike and my first bunny was Scone, so... MikeScone.


----------



## Yield (Dec 22, 2010)

I think Yield signs are cool =] Lol, the ones with the stripes that are warning you about construction. XD


----------



## itsazoo (Jan 1, 2011)

this was my moms actually lol, she started here when we adopted Jenny, posted twice and never came back..I got annoyed at the stupidity and left the other rabbit board I was on and simpley took over my moms username here. itsazoo..because...well we have so many animals that people say we live in a zoo lol


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 1, 2011)

My name came from my first sweet, beautiful bunny, Sassy. She passed away in May 2009. I love and miss you Sassy :hearts

SweetSassy


----------



## pixxie (Feb 26, 2011)

Just popped into my head I guess....I am already on a few forums with that name


----------



## Bluesmaven (Apr 11, 2011)

I love Blues music and I have had this nickname since the early 90's on lots of forums and messengers now it means even more since it's the name of my business, Bluesmaven Stained Glass.


----------



## Horsey_Gal (Apr 14, 2011)

I love horses, and I'm a girl, so that's how I got mine


----------



## missmerlin2010 (Apr 14, 2011)

I use mine for lots of other online things, it is my cat's name (Merlin) and.. Yeah. that is it. It is also my YouTube channel, and a few other things.


----------



## megs (Sep 5, 2011)

It just A nickname I have 
Simple One!


----------



## AeroGoes Thump (Sep 5, 2011)

Mine is from my two bunnies Aero and Thumper....
so exciting!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 6, 2011)

Since Tiny passed away 3 years ago, I regret having the name TinysMom - not that I regret having him - but it is just hard.

I love the larger breed rabbits and if I were to redo my name (or be on another forum) my name would be "BigBunnyMama" because of my love for the large breeds.

But I don't think anyone on here would recognize me at first if I changed mine...so I guess I'll stay as "TinysMom" on here.


----------



## otnorot (Sep 8, 2011)

Just turn mine around. 
Bill


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2011)

Good One Bill.

What part of Toronto without getting real specific. I lived in the Vic Park/Eglinton area for years then moved to Ajax, (woo hoo) 13 years ago. I may move back to TO one day nothing keeping me here.

OOPs sorry off topic.:biggrin2:

Susan


----------



## otnorot (Sep 8, 2011)

SOOOSKA I'm in West Hill. 
Bill


----------



## MAX2000 (Sep 10, 2011)

well I got MAX2000 by Max is short for Maximum Ride which is my FAVORITE book series! and I got 2000 from the year 2000 (A very special year in my life)


----------



## StitchLover (Apr 21, 2012)

Well Stitch is my holland lop and I love my Stitch so StitchLover.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 22, 2012)

I spend about half of the year near a small lake & the other half in a condo in Chicago.


----------



## Bun Bun (May 14, 2012)

I have a rabbit backpack somewhere I heard the name BUN BUN anyhow I called the backpack Bun Bun. 

Rhayden


----------



## BunnyLove89 (May 18, 2012)

JadeIcing wrote:


> *Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *
> 
> 
> > origanlly it was my email address, then i wanted to keep all my animal message board names the same so i changed it.
> ...



8 years ago my email address was zoocrew07.


----------



## Samara (May 18, 2012)

Samara is my first name. Not very original as far as user names go. D'oh!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 18, 2012)

Z is the first initial of my last name. And what do we have 5 of now? Rabbits.

Nothing fancy but it works for me. 



K


----------



## melbaby80 (May 19, 2012)

My name is melissa and some people tend to call me mel. I also am soft spoken like a "baby", more of spoiled talk hehe and my birth year is 80.


----------



## MagPie (May 19, 2012)

Well, I draw a few characters a lot (also making a comic) and one is named Magdalen. I actually use that name a lot on different forums, but I am using her nickname this time and for other things. She's kind of like an alter ego since I've been drawing her for so long. Tada!


----------



## rokinmyownsox (May 20, 2012)

I do graphic designing online and one of my friend's told me, "Amy, you rock my socks." To which I replied, "I know, on occasion I rock my own socks." And it just kinda stuck.


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Nov 5, 2012)

I like odd numbers (hate even numbers got a little OCD lol), the bunny lover because I am a bunny lover!


----------

